# Looking at First FET - what tests?



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi All

We just had our first full ivf cycle fail. All looked great and we got 12 out of 13 egggs fertilise and one great 5AA blast transferred but got my period 4 days before otd. We have 5 blasts left in the freezer. I know clinics don't usually investigate implantation failure after one attempt but I think I would like to rule out a few things like NK cells, immunes and sticky blood beforehand as they can be treated and I don't want to wast embryos. Has anyone else had implantation failure tests done after one transfer? Clinic doesn't do pgs but an I crazy in wanting answers so early?

Xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi, 
So sorry to hear your first cycle didn't workout  

I haven't any experience of implantation failures personally, but would this be something your consultant could discuss at your review? A friend of mine had a similar experience, failure on fresh with a top grade blast. On her review her consultant was open to tests as her consultant felt it was unlikely such a top grade blast would fail to implant. It didn't show a lot for her, but on her FET she has some immune meds, and that cycle led to a bfp xx


----------



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks teammonkey.  Good luck on your FET journey this year xx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi!

I am sorry to hear about your failed cycle. I had 2 failed fresh cycles and will have a fet soon, after my second failure I  asked if there is something more we can test but my dr was reluctant in doing any tests and I kinda accepted it. I still don't know if it's the right thing to do or not but yeah, ivf is not 100%success and the immune issues  is not even something worldwide recognised as a cause for failure. 
Also even an AA blastocyst that looks great unde the microscope can be aneuploid and will not implant, unless you had pgs and you know for sure that was the right one. 
It's hard really, I understand where you're coming from. If you feel you need more tests than do it even if it's for your own peace of mind.


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi brightspark, 
Good luck to you too xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Aley

Thanks for taking the time to reply.  I know exactly what you mean.  Tough one...x


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi brightspark.


Sorry to hear about your recent bfn.


I hope you don't mind me asking but what progesterone support were you using? I'm asking because on my earlier cycles I used the pesseries and would bleed before otd (which apparently shouldn't happen). So someone on here recommended I try progestertone injections instead (prontegest) they are not very nice - but for me they did the trick   .


Don't know if this will be useful information, but thought no harm in posting.


Good luck for your next cycle xx


----------



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Bunny. I was on cyclogest but got told when I started bleeding that nothing g would stop it if it had failed. Will definitely ask though. Xx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

On both my cycles I didn't bleed until 2-3 days after I stopped the progesterone. I agree, if you're on the right support you shouldn't bleed.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Many ladies don't absorb the dose of progesterone from cyclogest properly so will bleed before OTD as not enough progesterone in the body. Injectable progesterone is a way around this. . There is a new injectable form of progesterone called Lubion which is just in your tummy much easter than the old bum injections! 
I'd certainly try injectable progesterone before pursuing expensive immune testing and treatment after just the first IVF. 
Good luck 
TCCx


----------



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks ladies. I should have added that I got given lubion when the bleed started but it didn't ward it off. Hmmm.... well I shall see what is said at my follow up next month  Good luck everyone! X


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Once the bleeding started it would have been too late. Needed to have been started before transfer so please don't think Lubion wouldn't work for you. 
TCCx


----------



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Tincancat. I didn't know that. So much I don't know   

So basically lack of progesterone can be the end of your perfect cycle? That sucks. X


----------



## Jengles (Mar 3, 2016)

Bright spark this is what I'm finding out about now! Sounds like it can ruin the cycle.

I'm in my 2ww and they have upped my meds because my progesterone level is apparently way too low. There doesn't seem to be a reason why it's low and apparently there's nothing natural I can do but obviously I googled it and apparently there's something you can take chaste berry not sure about that but I am seeing an Accupuncturist as well which is supposed to help. https://www.fitpregnancy.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/ways-to-naturally-boost-your-progesterone-for-a-healthier-pregnancy

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

No. We paid for these tests privately and couldn't have them until 3 failed transfers.


----------



## BrightSpark99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ladies I am so sorry for not replying.  My post was older and I didn't see it.

Thanks so much for the heads up.  Good luck to you both xx


----------



## OHradicals (Jul 13, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. It's totally not crazy for wanting answers so soon. One of the worst things about infertility is all the unanswered questions. 

Discuss your concerns with your clinic. I've never had tests, but I also wouldn't rush in to spending a lot of money on them if it ends up being against the advice of a consultant. It wouldn't necessarily be a waste of embryos to have a go at FET without lots of additional tests first, although obviously your personal circumstances (e.g. age, diagnosis, finances, etc.) are all going to make a big difference to your decision.

Since there's a lot of talk of early bleeding and progesterone, I thought I'd share my experiences. I've had 4 cycles two fresh and then two frozen, all supported by cycloglest (how I hate cyclogest!!!!).

1) Bled 4 days before test, BFN
2) No bleeding, BFP, healthy son
3) No bleeding before test BFN
4) No bleeding before test BFP, then miscarriage.

It's worth remembering that bleeding can happen for all sorts of reasons, even in successful pregnancy.


----------

